# Favorite Instrumentals?



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Here are two of my favorite instrumentals.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 5, 2016)

wow thank you for this thread chris

i hope it fills up...i might play with some of these


----------



## hjmick (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

hjmick said:


>



Not really my kind of music but very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Very pretty.  I especially liked the pictures in the video.


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

As far as classical music, I always liked Moonlight Sonata, but I don't know much classical music.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)

Try 2 stepping to this


----------



## DarkFury (Aug 5, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


*Keep your eyes off the tits or they will poke them out.
*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

Funeral for a Friend ~ Dream Theater.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 5, 2016)

Europa by Gato Barbieri. Carlos Santana version is cool too but I like the Sax version by Gato personally.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




LIke the way she fiddles around


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 5, 2016)

Peter and the Wolf

Flight of the Bumble Bee

William Tell Overture


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## DarkFury (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## DarkFury (Aug 5, 2016)

*THIS group more then any took worded songs and dropped the words and let the music speak.
*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2016)

Used in the movie The Dish, as they lined up the dish to recieve the Apollo 11 landing on the moon.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## edthecynic (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2016)

Favorite in my trumpet playing days.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 5, 2016)

edthecynic said:


>


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2016)

During the nightly shelling of Sarajevo when everyone hid in the cellars, a man would walk out to the town square and play his cello.  He said he did it because they needed to maintain their humanity.  Song is based upon that man.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2016)

Great thread!  One of my favorites!


----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2016)

You have to listen to the whole thing....


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 5, 2016)

God bless you and Brad always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

westwall said:


> You have to listen to the whole thing....



I only have a few minutes, but will be sure to listen to this tomorrow.    Thanks for the contros!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Cast Your Fate To The Wind - Sounds Orchestral*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*K-Jee - MFSB*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Rainforest - Paul Hardcastle*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Last Ride In - Green Day*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Tamacun - Rodrigo y Gabriela*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Snowcone - deadmau5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*The Big Country - The Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Aug 5, 2016)

Launching to the woosh of '70's synthesizers, everybody's favorite brain-burn band, Hawkwind, from Warrior on the Edge of Time album, I submit Spiral Galaxy 28948, (which is composer Simon House's birthday).


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Spanish Flea - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Daybreaker - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Crockett's Theme - Jan Hammer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Follow Your Bliss - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Give It Away - Zero 7*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Highly Strung - Orianthi & Steve Vai*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*A String Of Pearls - Glenn Miller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Sleepwalk - Santo & Johnny*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Love Is Blue - Paul Mauriat & His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Chase - Giorgio Moroder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Love Them From "St. Elmo's Fire" - David Foster*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 5, 2016)

Beck and Page 42 years later...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Pacific 808:98 - 808 State*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*Clubbed To Death {Kurayamino Mix} - Rob Dougan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 5, 2016)

*The Swan (Saint-Saëns)- Yo-Yo Ma & Kathryn Stott*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > You have to listen to the whole thing....
> ...



I thought maybe the whole thing would have been bells!  Good thing it picked up.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 6, 2016)

This one is the most timely now:


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 6, 2016)

Samba is a fast dance and fun!

The beat is And-one-and-two-and-one-and-two ... .

No time to rest.  No pauses.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Rose Of Jericho - BT*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*On - Aphex Twin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Spybreak! - Propellerheads*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Nadia's Theme - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Love Theme from "Romeo and Juliet" - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Theme from "A Summer Place" - Henri Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*The Pink Panther Theme - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Theme from "Silver Streak" - Henry Mancini
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Hilly's Theme (from "Silver Streak")- Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Peter Gunn - Henry Mancini/Duane Eddy*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Baby Elephant Walk - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Mr. Lucky - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2016)

*Theme from "Love Story" - Henry Mancini*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Smoothie Song - Nickel Creek*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Alone in Kyoto - Air*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Song For Olabi - Bliss*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Saint - Orbital*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Barbers Adagio For Strings {Ferry Corsten Remix} - William Orbit*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Delirium - Euphoria*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Sandstorm - Darude*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2016)

Not only my favorite instrumental, it's my favorite song.
*
Room 335 - Larry Carlton*


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 7, 2016)

*
Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2016)

Mr Clean said:


>



That is one of my favorite surf songs.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 7, 2016)

ChrisL  i tried to surf this today for things to use, but i ended up wanting to let these all live and i made a song nobodys heard of.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2016)

G.T. said:


> ChrisL  i tried to surf this today for things to use, but i ended up wanting to let these all live and i made a song nobodys heard of.



There is a lot to listen to on this thread.  I've been trying to listen to some of these over the past couple of days, and I can't keep up!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Three O'clock In The Morning - Bert Kaempfert and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*A Walk In The Black Forest - Horst Jankowski*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Java - Al Hirt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme) - John Williams*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Autumn Wind (a.k.a., Oakland Raiders Theme Song) - Sam Spence*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*NFL Today 1982 Opening*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Wimbledon Opening Theme (NBC)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*World Champion (NBC's Wimbledon closing theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Lonely Man (a.k.a., The Incredible Hulk ending theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Mission Impossible Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*The Wild Wild West Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Danger Island Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Apples And Bananas - Lawrence Welk*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Lily Was Here - Dave Stewart & Candy Dulfer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Lenny - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Summer Song - Joe Satriani*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Explosive - Bond*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Individual Choice - Jean Luc Ponty*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pacific Symphony - Transformer 2*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Chariots Of Fire - Vangelis*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Route 101 - Herb Alpert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*French Kiss - Lil Louis*

Seems to be an unusual fascination with produce...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Breezin' - George Benson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Feels So Good - Chuck Mangione*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Rise - Herb Alpert*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Manhattan Skyline - David Shire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 8, 2016)

*Angela (a.k.a., Theme from "Taxi") - Bob James*


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2016)

Posted earlier, but the whole thing deserves a listen.


Mason Williams- Classical Gas


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2016)

Neil Young- The Emperor of Wyoming


----------



## konradv (Aug 8, 2016)

The Who- Overture(Tommy)


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 8, 2016)

Not sure if this counts as an "instrumental" as it was originally a song with words. 

David Murray Octet covering The Grateful Dead's 'Dark Star' as an instrumental.  Outstanding!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 8, 2016)

Nobody gets that Dyno Rhodes sound like Bob James.  Here's a great version of the Boz Scaggs song.


----------



## Borillar (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Borillar (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Axel F - Harold Faltermeyer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Rockit - Herbie Hancock*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Joy - Apollo 100*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Salsation - David Shire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Pipeline - Anthrax*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Cubik - 808 State*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*The Box - Orbital*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Blue - LaTour*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Night Drive - Giorgio Moroder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Calcutta - Lawrence Welk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*I Dreamt I Dwelt In Harlem*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Also sprach Zarathustra, Op.30 (Sunrise) - Richard Strauss*

and just for kicks...
*Also sprach Zarathustra - Deodato*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 9, 2016)

IGOR!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Fanfare For The Common Man - Aaron Copland*

*Fanfare For The Common Man {edit} - Emerson Lake and Palmer*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Midnight Cowboy - Arthur Ferrante & Louis Teicher*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Harlem Nocturne - The Viscounts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Hole In The Wall - The Packers*


----------



## xband (Aug 9, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Dueling Banjoes


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Hawaii Tattoo - The Waikiki's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 9, 2016)

*Yakety Axe - Chet Atkins*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Aug 9, 2016)

Cliffs of Dover by Eric Johnson.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Ah-Ah - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Halcyon - Orbital*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Assassin - The Orb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Gritty Shaker - David Holmes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Another Way - Paul van Dyk*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Clumsy Lobster - Ernest Saint Laurent*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Right Now - Mocean Worker*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Dance Of The Dream Man - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Twin Peaks Theme - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2016)

*Riviera Paradise - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 10, 2016)

Kenny Baker, the consummate blue grass violinist.

Smooth as silk and clear as a bell.   ......


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Ghost Riders In The Sky - from "The Lawrence Welk Show" featuring Neil LeVang on guitar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Goldfinger - Billy Strange*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Dubmarine - Darwin Chamber*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Bearing Straight - Bering Strait*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like we've gone long enough without playing...
*Kenny G*! 

*Songbird*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Oil 1 - Moby*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Popcorn - Hot Butter*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Freshly Squeezed - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*A Fifth of Beethoven - Walter Murphy and the Big Apple Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 11, 2016)

*Night On Disco Mountain - David Shire*


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 11, 2016)

Love this song, and I just started playing it live again at my gigs this week, after putting it away for a few years.  The whole CD is great, and can be found dirt cheap.  It's his first release after coming back from being shot in the neck in a freak occurrence (he heard a disturbance outside his studio, opened the door just when some guys who had just robbed a place were running past it).  It tore one of his vocal cords and caused motor difficulty in one arm and hand - devastating for one of the best guitarists on the planet.  So this was a very personal album for him, and you can hear it in his playing.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2016)

*Hill Street Blues Theme - Mike Post*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2016)

*The Rockford Files Theme - Mike Post*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2016)

*Theme from Magnum P.I. - Mike Post*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2016)

*Miami Vice Theme - Jan Hammer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2016)

*Bonanza - Al Caiola and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 12, 2016)

*The Andy Griffith TV Theme - Earle Hagen*


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## rdean (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Borillar (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Nitro - Dick Dale*


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 7, 2016)

When I was teaching myself piano I tossed the learn books after a day and took the next week to learn my first song.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)

Muhammed said:


>


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Miami Vice Theme - Jan Hammer*



I love this version much better.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



Good movie too!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2016)

Michael Schenker Group. Changed the way I look at music. Told a whole story without any vocals.

Named my youngest son after him.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 16, 2016)

From their 4th studio album, Hall of the Mountain Grill, this is Hawkwind, Wind of Change:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 25, 2016)

*Delirium - Euphoria*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)

*"Glory in the Meeting House" from COME TO THE RIVER - Apollo's Fire/Sorrell *

**


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 2, 2017)

Theme from "Twin Peaks"


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 2, 2017)

Great Movie too


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


>



Hello Sunni Man.  Good to see you.


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Feb 4, 2017)

From 1960, one of the all time great guitar instrumentals, these are the Shadows with Apache. Note the bassist saving his cigarette on the headstock of his instrument:


----------



## turtledude (Feb 7, 2017)

Joe Walsh's brilliant take on Ravel's Bolero in this piece


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 9, 2017)

*"Honeysuckle Rose" Live Remix/Mashup on The Choppertone*

**


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2017)

*Music To Watch Girls By - The Bob Crewe Generation*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2017)

*The Dis-Advantages Of You - The Brass Ring featuring Phil Bodner*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2017)

*Audrey's Dance - Angelo Badalamenti*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2017)

*The Work Song - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 21, 2017)

*Saved - deadmau5*

*really kicks in at the 1:35-1:41 mark


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## charwin95 (Feb 28, 2017)

I love listening instrumentals but this is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## konradv (Feb 28, 2017)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## konradv (Feb 28, 2017)

Hugh Masekela- Grazing in the Grass


----------



## konradv (Feb 28, 2017)

Cliff Nobles & Co. - The Horse


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Stasha_Sz (Mar 13, 2017)

Something cheery to get everyone up and moving on a Monday morning... from 1972, Joy by Apollo 100:


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Something cheery to get everyone up and moving on a Monday morning... from 1972, Joy by Apollo 100:



I don't like your avatar.


----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2017)

Cliffs of Dover...

... by Eric Johnson.

Awesome!


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Mar 14, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> > Something cheery to get everyone up and moving on a Monday morning... from 1972, Joy by Apollo 100:
> ...


 
It is a statement regarding my feelings towards the commercialization of the Easter holiday.
But for you, ChrisL, I will change it. Are we cool?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 14, 2017)

Did I post Meltdown yet? If so, I will again now.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 14, 2017)

Next up, Jessica. Well worth a listen. Really I favor this over Vinnie Moore or Eric Johnson or Steve Vai or Satchmo.

This is my favorite. Had already been done.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 14, 2017)

3 more:

  <<Steve Vai's teacher


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2017)

Stasha_Sz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Stasha_Sz said:
> ...



This one is much better than a half chewed poor little bunny!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (May 10, 2017)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> As far as classical music, I always liked Moonlight Sonata, but I don't know much classical music.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2017)

Watermelon in Easter Hay
Black Napkins
Zoot Allures


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2017)

Excellent trumpet and violin work. 

---

*Gum Hai Kisi Ke Pyar Mein*

Artists: Rajendra Singh Sodha &  Kishore Sodha


----------



## konradv (May 20, 2017)

Traffic- Glad


----------



## Cross (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Cross (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 22, 2017)




----------



## westwall (May 22, 2017)

Telegraph Road-Dire Straights


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 22, 2017)

Ravi Shankar at Monterey


----------



## Votto (May 22, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 26, 2017)

*House of the rising sun by the ventures!*


----------



## G.T. (Oct 26, 2017)

whoa i forgot about this thread.

thanks for bumping.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 26, 2017)

Recalling one from my youth...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 26, 2017)

*I Remember {instrumental version} - deadmau5 & Kaskade*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2017)

René Schiffer & Mimé Y. Brinkmann, viola da gamba with members of APOLLO'S FIRE


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## xband (Jan 29, 2018)

Autumn Leaves by Floyd Cramer is hard to beat for an instrumental. He tickled the piano keys where you can hear the leaves falling.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 29, 2018)

*Mission Impossible - Lalo Shifrin*

This thread will now self-destruct in five seconds...


----------



## turtledude (Jan 30, 2018)

The greatest psychedelic jam piece ever

better version


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 27, 2018)




----------

